# How to prevent moisture on windows?



## RVmomma (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi! I am not sure if this is the right area to post this question ( Im new to this forum), but since it has gotten chiller, I have noticed my windows sweating ALOT! Every morning I am wiping tons of moisture off my windows  Any way to prevent this???!!

TIA!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 9, 2014)

About the only way to get rid some of the moisture is to let it out! Keep your roof vent open a little bit...perhaps crack a window etc. Try keeping wet laundry outside. Use the stove hood vent when cooking. Perhaps keeping the coach a little cooler 68-70 might help. Condensation can be an issue especially with single pained windows and cold weather.

You could purchase a dehumidifier if the problem gets really bad.


----------



## LEN (Nov 10, 2014)

Open and run vents fans when cooking. One would be suprised at how much water people off gas during the night. Get a dehumidifier or some Dryez or Ridx I think are the two crystal type that gather moisture is what I use while in storage and can't believe how much water I gather with noone in the RV. Leave a top vent and window cracked just a little helps. And if a warm afternoon open things up the get moist air out.

LEN


----------



## RVmomma (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. ~>We do have single pained windows :/  It is so bad that even the pull down shades are dripping wet some mornings!


----------



## C Nash (Nov 12, 2014)

Run your bathroom exhaust vent when showering along with above suggestions.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 12, 2014)

GET A  GOOD DEHUMIDIFER AND DAMP EASE, I PUT TWO BUCKET IN MINE EACH WINTER AND RUN 2 SMALL ELECTRIC HEATERS. I HATE A COLD CAMPER EVEN IN WINTER WHEN NOT IS USE.


----------



## Neisman (Oct 25, 2015)

The moisture is a by product of burning propane for heat or cooking. The warm moist air condenses on any cold surface. With this in mind the info above is best summed up like this.
Don't use heat.
Use electric heaters.
Install vinyl storm windows on the inside of your windows.
Get a dehumidifier and drain it to the outside.
Hang bags of desiccant inside the coach.
Vent the warm moist air to the outside.
#aoksales


----------



## Emma Brian (Nov 16, 2016)

You can do following methods to reduce and eliminate moisture on windows of your RV:

1.       Increase the usage of Exhaust Fan

2.       Use small appliances like dehumidifiers

3.       Crack a little bit of your window

4.       Temperature Increase


----------



## Ar-Vee33 (Jun 22, 2017)

Good to read these information


----------



## FayeWild (Jul 19, 2017)

Use a dehumidifier
Use an Exhaust fan
Increase the temperature


----------



## henryck (Oct 30, 2017)

We use a dehumidifier, and it helps a lot.


----------



## Cavie (Feb 9, 2020)

I use a 30 PT dehumidifier from WW only with excellent results. If the furnace is on the dehumidifier is on. No moisture.


----------

